
A handy Ruby interface for AWS Athena - mmateja
https://github.com/u2i/egis
======
mmateja
Together with my team at u2i ([https://www.u2i.com/](https://www.u2i.com/)) we
have recently built a wrapper for AWS Athena Ruby SDK providing a convenient,
higher-level interface for defining schemas, creating tables and executing
queries. It reduces boilerplate and repetitive code allowing you to process
large data sets easily.

Will you find it useful? Please give it a star. ;)

